# Windows XP Benutzerauswahl deaktivieren



## penniwise (1. Juli 2005)

ich habe an meinem pc nur einen benutzer, immer wenn ich hochfahre muss ich diesen anklicken. vor der neuinstallation ging das immer automatisch.

wie kann ich das jetzt wieder ändern?  ich finde dazu einfach nix. man kann doch irgendwie immer einen standardbenutzer anmelden oder ? bzw. wenn es eh nur ein nutzer ist brauch ich doch den anmeldeschirm gar nicht.

THX 4 HELP


----------



## MCIglo (1. Juli 2005)

Du solltest UNBEDINGT(! ! ! ! ! !) ein Passwort vergeben!
und das mit dem automatischen einloggen kansnt du dann mit
'control userpasswords2' (einfach unter Start -> Ausführen... eingeben)
einrichten.


----------

